# wheel help please!!



## BryanT24 (Aug 11, 2005)

i have commited the cardnial sin and wrecked my 2004 z. i bent the two rims on the passenger side of the car. My understanding is that i have 17 inch rims, it is going to be cheaper for me to buy an entire set of custom rims (which i would rather do anyways) than replace the factory. Heres the problem my rear wheels size is 235/50r17 and my front is 225/50r17. So obviously i have to get 17 inchers, but how do i figure out how wide of a rim i need (i.e. 7.5 or 8.5), or what is the range of sizes i can go between with out changing tires. I went to a tire discounters by my house and couldnt understand a word the guy said so im hoping for some help on here..thanks in advance!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

wait hold up, u want to know if tires made for a 17inch rim would fit a 18inch rim?

it'd be cheaper to jsut get 2 new stock wheels, other wise fork out the $900+ for 4 new wheels and 4 new tires


----------



## BryanT24 (Aug 11, 2005)

where can i find the factory rims for the nissan? at the body shop the quoted me 1400 for two new rims, i thought they were out of their minds, but im having trouble finding them anywhere.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ebay? have u asked a dealer? have you tried a junkyard?


----------



## BryanT24 (Aug 11, 2005)

yeah no luck at junkyards, i have tried e bay but im finding custom rims for just a couple hundred more, isnt it worth the few hundred extra? would i need 17x 7.5? or maybe even 17x7?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

couple hundred more for the wheels? or for combo wheels and tires


----------



## BryanT24 (Aug 11, 2005)

just the wheels (rims), i dont need any tires so i think im safe there, im using discount tires direct.com, is there a difference in the handling by staggering the tires ie 17x7.5 front and 17x8 rear? the website im on say that 17 x7, 7.5, and 8 will all fit my tires. are wider rims better?


----------

